# Tires suddenly too wide?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

go buy some cheap take-offs from Big-O or Les Schwab or some body, then swap them back after you pass the inspection.




Then have a beer and cool off. :wink:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Loke,

I don't know, because I'm not involved, but I would guess that the truck has never complied. Probably what happened is the highway patrol sent a "dummy" vehicle through that shop (since your last inspection) that didn't comply, and they passed it. Someone got in deep doo doo and now they really have to be "letter-of-the-law" or take the chance of losing their license permenently. Just because it has passed for the last several years doesn't mean it is legal. I agree, it IS frustrating!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a cracked taillight lens on my Jeep that had passed for three years. They failed me this year. I had to go to all the trouble of finding the new lens that has been sitting in my garage since my wife backed into the tailgate on my truck. It really sucked to have to spend that extra fifteen minutes fixing the stupid thing.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I have only gone to Jiffy *ONCE* for an insection(i was in a hurry(2 days left in the month)) My normal guy couldn't get it in. as soon as the guy walks out and asks what I need, I tell him, he says you don't have mud flaps :shock: , it was a freak'in stock(I have a couple lifted vehicles and involved with the 4x4 community) '91 Cherokee(ok, it wasn't stock, stock was 215 tires and I was running 235's) I looked at him for a couple seconds, then started laughing my a$$ off as i walked away. Fella's, Jiffy lube is the place you send your wife to get told you need things that you don't, and pay 2 or 3 times as much as you should for those things. But for he!!s sake,, don't do your inspections there. They'll tell you need you new muffler bearings to pass emissions on your V-6 4.o ltr...(for those that don't know, there is no such engine in your Jeep) :mrgreen:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

put Les shauwab on your list also, I went there last year for an inspection and the attendant said we do not do inspection here, but I can take your car down the street for a fee no less. to have it done. I wondering if it said stupid on my forehead when I left.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey FATBASS, what lug pattern is your truck? I have some 30x9.50 BFG AT's you could throw on just for the inspection. But they are 6 on 5 1/2 lug pattern.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

you can go down to the home depo and buy some plastic curbing for your lawn it runs aboutt 5-10 bucks for a 20 foot strip that is 3 inches wide cut it to your lenght and either duck tape it inside your wheel well or remove 3 of your inner fender screws and poke them through and screw them back in. (if you want to reuse them for the next year. I have had friends use cardboard taped in and pass. the law doesnt state what material it must be or what condition. the best part is when you take it back to jiffy lube for the free retest and after being passed pull out of the bay and rip them off and drive away. Pm me if you have any questions. Sorry I wish i had a pictures to show you. I do it every year with my carpet mudflaps also.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There used to be a place in draper called yocum automotive I know that is where everyone with lifted trucks and illegal tint took their cars to get them to pass. They wouldn't fudge an emissions test but they would overlook illegal lifts and tints. Not sure if that would help or if they are even around anymore.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to have to say this is one of the funniest threads I have seen in a while. It is nice to know I am not alone. :lol: There was a guy in my home town that basically if it drove he would pass it. I heard stories of people towing in the vehicle and it still passing, kind of scary if you ask me.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

when i first bought my 93 toyota pickup to build my rockcrawler i took it to liffy jube as i call it cause of the coupon deal and the servant came in and told me that the 3inch crack on the right side of my windshield "that had been stopped by a glass guy" would not pass. which isn't true. Luckily for me after checking to see what was taking so long I noticed the emmisson probe was up my trucks tail pipe to pass the emisson guys buddies late 68-72 toyota landcruiser with a chevy 350 that produces to much gasses or hydrocarbons for that specific vehicles year. So when they told me that my truck wouldnt pass I said thats fine I will call highway patrol and let them know about the landcruiser. Well I got the pass on my safety and was on my way.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Made me feel all self righteous for a minute but it'll end up costing me another $17 and the next place I go might fail it too. :|


When I was doing inspections, we didn't charge for a safety inspection if it failed. If it passed you paid, if it failed, you got the reject paper and could come back and pay when in passed. I also remember being told by an instructor that teaches the class to get your license that it could take 2 days to do a full "by the book" inspection.

Personally it annoys me to see so many people with vehicles that I can clearly see that they don't pass drive down the road. I think enforcement needs to increase and people just need to lose the arrogance and make their vehicles safe under the law.


----------

